# Setting up Vonage with Belkin ADSL2 + modem with wireless router.



## davesergio (Oct 16, 2007)

Dear contact,

I have recently bought a Belkin ADSL2 + modem with wireless G router (Model no. f5d7632-4). I am trying to set up Vonage using their D-Link VWR wireless router.

I have been through Vonage and Belkin's ATS (advanced tech support) personnel for a number of hours and in the end Vonage decided that it was a hardware fault on their behalf and ordered me a new D-Link VWR.

The new Vonage kit arrived this morning but the problem is the same. I cannot get the D-Link to obtain an IP address and therefore cannot connect to their network.

Can you help me?

David.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to guess that the Belkin and D-Link routers both have a base address of 192.168.0.1, which won't work. Configure the Belkin router to have a base address of 192.168.2.1 and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## davesergio (Oct 16, 2007)

The base IP's for the Vonage and the Belkin are 192.168.2.1

I have tried everything that I can think of including:
1) MAC filtering
2) DMZ configuring
3) IP Client filtering 

etc

I have had enough and will be changing the Vonage hardware. The ATS guys at Vonage didn't do anything other than what I tried.

Ce La vie.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My point was the base addresses of the two routers have to be different! I made a bad assumption on the 192.168.0.1, since that's the default D-Link base address. You need to chance the base address of the Belkin to be DIFFERENT than the Vonage router! Let's say 192.168.3.1 would do if the Vonage is 192.168.2.1.


----------

